# Finding Fountain of Youth in Retirement



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2012)

(...from EnergyTimes) I do feel and sleep better since I've retired, found this interesting.



> *Finding the Fountain of Youth
> in Retirement
> *
> NOVEMBER 2009—A rough economy has forced many people to postpone retirement. But there’s a good reason to keep your eye on the prize: You may feel years younger than you do now.
> ...


----------



## Ginger (Nov 9, 2012)

I am so glad!  Thanks for the good news!


----------



## Elzee (Nov 11, 2012)

I have heard of people who died shortly after they retire, like one of my uncles and also, one of my grandfathers - they were both 65 years and had just retired when they passed away. My aunt is still alive at 97 years old and my Grandmother lived until she was 78 years old. 

It is good to hear that many people feel younger when they retire. I do know of many spry people who are in their 80s and 90s.


----------



## R. Paradon (Nov 11, 2012)

For me the key is being active and learning new things all of the time.  For example I recently bought a new camera.  It can take long videos and now I am making myself crazy (happy crazy) learning how to use a video editor!  It is so important I think to keep busy with new things and then retirement will be verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry long!  And that is the game plan!


----------



## Ginger (Nov 11, 2012)

Any chance you could show us some of the pictures you are taking of Thailand?  This might keep you" busy" for a little while, huh?   LOL!


----------



## R. Paradon (Nov 11, 2012)

Ginger said:


> Any chance you could show us some of the pictures you are taking of Thailand?  This might keep you" busy" for a little while, huh?   LOL!



"PM"ing you!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 12, 2012)

For some people the break in routine after retirement can prove fatal. I watched my father-in-law pass away shortly after retiring from a lifetime of work, not because of any long-term disease but (I'm convinced) a feeling that his life was over because he no longer had his work to identify with.

Yet another reason to point not to WHAT you do but WHO you are - a small but important distinction. No matter how long you've been on the job, you are NOT your work.


----------



## Ginger (Nov 12, 2012)

R. Paradon said:


> "PM"ing you!




AWSOME!!!

I found the site....but haven't had time to really "enjoy", yet....as  have a busy day I must go do....but I am "tickled pink"!!!!!:tickled_pink:    Thank you so much!!!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 16, 2013)

I heard somewhere that we have enough youth and what we need is a fountain of smart...


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 28, 2013)

You can't wait until you retire to develop an outside interest. If you have no hobbies or interests of some kind during your working years then retirement will be like the end. You can change hobbies after retirement but if you're the type whose main interest is their job then retirement will be extremely hard.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2013)

I retired at 62 also, and never regretted it for a minute either.   
My husband couldn't think about retiring.. was not in his nature. (He was even looking for a new management position.) So at age 68, after a long work week at the office (45-50 hrs), he came home one night in March and had a massive heart attack.  He went out on his own terms I guess.  I really saw it coming, but couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts TWH.   
This wasn't his first heart attack either... actually it was his third.  And the second time around, he had a pacemaker inserted for added support.  Nothing is going to work like magic though if stress and a heavy workload continue to rule your life.

Everyone needs to step back and 'smell the roses' and rethink what's important in life.  :rose:


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 28, 2013)

Some find the time to do what they really want but too many just hang around and wait until the end. I think having a reason to get up and about every day and a resulting feeling of accomplishment at the end of each day should be everyone's plan.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 2, 2013)

I mostly enjoyed my working life, and as a sales person, had a lot of variety in what I did, and where I worked. When I worked for Combined Insurance, I traveled about 1000 miles every week, and spent a lot more time on the road, and staying I cheap motels, than I did at home, and with my family. 
I have moved around a lot over the years, and though I don't like to admit it, I guess I am a Vagabond, of sorts. I moved from Idaho to Alabama to be closer to my daughter a few years ago, and I think this is where I will remain.

Bobby and I live out in the country, and help out with our rent by caretaking the landlords property, and spend our days working in the garden, and doing yard work; and sometimes, just in the house staying cool (or warm). 
I never lack for something to do around here, and am glad to be just at home, and not out working. We love close to the Tennessee River, and there are other lakes nearby, plus a bass-stocked pond here on the property, so fishing should be in the plans this summer.
It is not the life of luxury, but we have a lot of contentment here, so probably as good as it will get.


----------

